

The Most Honest Privacy Policy, Ever - gacba
http://www.itworld.com/print/129778

======
zepolen
I've mentioned this before, I've never understood putting a ToS or privacy
policy on a website.

Is it a legally binding document? They can change at any time and without
notice. Who is to say what you just read, and apparently agreed to, didn't
change in the few seconds it took you to post something.

How can you prove someone has read or not read it when something goes to
court?

ToS of this comment: If you read this, you owe me 10 dollars.

Stupid, isn't it?

~~~
Nick_C
In some jurisdictions, you have to provide a privacy policy. Australia is one
(for some businesses).

~~~
pauldino
California too I think, if you're collecting personally identifiable
information. <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Online_Privacy_Protection_Act>

------
awakeasleep
I wish it expanded on the first paragraph in the (new) second paragraph.

 _For example, we profile your browsing habits and what you're interested in,
and sell that to advertisers who attempt to predict your interests in porn,
our most lucrative information sharing market. Recent web browser updates have
prevented us from directly querying your history, but our statistics indicate
that you might be interested in child models._

------
plq
i kind of expected this to be a more serious attempt at solving the current
state of privacy policies being "hidden" behind overly long and complicated
documents.

i think it's a brilliant idea to have a few standard privacy policies and/or
terms of service documents where the service provider just fills in the
blanks, a la GPL or BSD licenses.

seeing "our privacy policy is FPP" on a web service where FPP is a
hypothetical document blessed by a reputable privacy advocacy group would
certainly increase the appeal of that service amongst the ones who care.

------
maqr
Where do I click "I agree"?

------
Facens
What would you think about a revolution in the world of "Privacy Policy",
spreading the usable approach of Creative Commons? We are trying to do this
all at <http://www.iubenda.com> Let's discuss, I want feedback to change this
world in better (I'm armed with Mockups :P)

Andrea

------
dasil003
Actually it's full of factual inaccuracies.

Sorry but this kind of snark does nothing to further the privacy debate.

~~~
VladRussian
yep, full of inaccuracies. The phrase "We’re just suckers for guys with crew
cuts carrying subpoenas" in the actual real-life privacy policies sounds like
this

"We’re just suckers for guys with crew cuts carrying subpoenas, of for guys
who look like or sound like or whose emails look like they have crew cuts and
carry subpoenas, or for guys who were able to persuade us that they look like
they have crew cuts and carry subpoenas"

------
user24
Deployed it on my blog - <http://www.puremango.co.uk/about/privacy-policy/>

